# Transat (TRZ)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

With all the attention on the Westjet acquisition, I took a look at other airline stocks and saw that TRZ has also been on the move with tremendous volume and price increases throughout May. Up nearly 15% today alone, apparently on rumours Air Canada might buy them.

News item: https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/air-canada-in-exclusive-talks-to-buy-transat-1.1259827
Stock chart: http://schrts.co/hHMiTReA


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Air Transat is one I would also consider selling soon. The rumored price is another 10-15% upside...the downside is 60% or more if they run into regulatory issues. Not so clear that Air Canada will just be able to buy them.


----------

